# blackwater river fishing



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

What's the best time of day to fish on blackwater river right now?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the same time of day for all fresh water mornings and evenings


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Fishing blackwater can also have a mid-day bite topwater bite with overcast conditions.


----------

